# MTB-Rennserie Ostbayern 2015



## SuperSamuel (14. November 2014)

Hallo Leute.

Mal eine kleine Vor-Ankündigung für 2015.
Es wird wohl sehr wahrscheinlich eine MTB-Rennserie im Bereich "Bayerischer Jura" 2015 geben.
Genaue Termine stehen noch nicht fest, jedoch wird es zwischen April bis September sieben Veranstaltungen vom Stundenrennen, CC, EZF bis Marathon geben. Auch Kinderrennen wird es geben.

Veranstaltungsorte: NM, AS, KEH, NEW

Weitere Infos demnächst...

Gruss Thomas Loehlein


----------



## strandi (16. November 2014)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> 
> Mal eine kleine Vor-Ankündigung für 2015.
> Es wird wohl sehr wahrscheinlich eine MTB-Rennserie im Bereich "Bayerischer Jura" 2015 geben.
> ...



Top  Neue Rennen braucht das Land!
Denk dran die Termine auf http://www.bikecalendar.eu einzutragen sobald sie feststehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (22. November 2014)

*Mountainbiker auf neuen Pfaden *
*Amberg. (lhc) Sieben Rennen, eine Wertung: Vereine aus der Oberpfalz und aus Niederbayern haben sich zusammengetan und bieten im kommenden Jahr den "Jura-Mountainbike-Cup" an. In dieser Form ist er einzigartig in Bayern.*

Die neue Serie, die auch vom Radsportbezirk Oberpfalz gefördert wird, ist mit einem Zeitfahren, einigen Rundstreckenrennen, einem Bikemarathon sowie einem Drei-Stunden-Rennen der vielfältigste Mountainbike-Cup Bayerns. Klares Ziel ist es, dass sich vorallem Kinder und Jugendliche "vor der Haustür" bei altersgerechten Veranstaltungen sinnvoll sportlich betätigen können. "Wir wollen allen Mountainbikern der Region ermöglichen, sich sportlich fair zu messen und eine über die Saison verteilte Cupwertung anbieten, bei der für jeden etwas dabei ist", sagte Roland Pürzer, Mountainbike-Fachwart der Oberpfalz, der zusammen mit seinem Bruder Stefan die Veranstalter im Land-gut-Hotel Forsthof in Kastl (Landkreis Amberg-Sulzbach) an einen Tisch holte und die neue Rennserie ins Leben rief. Dabei sei der Cup sowohl für Kinder und Jugendliche als auch für erwachsene Hobbyfahrer eine interessante Konstellation mit unterschiedlichen Disziplinen, die es so bayernweit noch nicht gebe, so Roland Pürzer. 

"In der Gesamtwertung gibt es nicht nur Wertungspunkte für die Ersten, sondern für alle Teilnehmer, die im Ziel ankommen", erklärte er die Ausrichtung des Cups für Hobbysportler, denen es nicht um möglichst gute Platzierungen geht, die aber Spaß an der Sache haben wollen. 

Beginn ist 19. April in Painten, am 1. Mai steht dann das Rennen in Abensberg auf dem Programm. Weiter geht es am 16. Mai in Batzhausen/Landkreis Neumarkt und am 27. Juni in Altenstadt. Auch die RSG Vilstal um Radprofi Andreas Schillinger ist von Pürzers Konzept angetan und wird im Juli wieder die Neuauflage ihres Rundstreckenrennens am Kümmersbrucker Grammer-Berg veranstalten. Am 8. August kommen die Langstreckenfahrer in Waldkirchen (Kreis Neumarkt) auf ihre Kosten. Das Finale ist ein Drei-Stunden-Rennen in Neukirchen bei Sulzbach-Rosenberg am 19. September.


----------



## scalpel567 (14. Januar 2015)

Die Homepage geht hoffentlich bis Ende Februar online.

Für alle die ihre Saison schon planen gibt's hier schon mal die Termine 

19.04.15 Cross Country (SG Painten)

01.05.15 Cross Country (Team Babo Abensberg)

16.05.15 MTB-Einzelzeitfahren (evtl. Sprint-Veranstaltung für die Jugend-Klassen) (Outdoor Batzhausen e.V.)

27.06.15 Cross Country (TV Altenstadt)

08.08.15 Marathon (Cross Country oder Technik-Wettbewerb für die Schüler-Klasse) (SV-Freihausen)

12.09.15 3-Stunden-(Team-)Rennen mit Sonderwertung für Jura-Cup (RSC Neukirchen)

alles weitere (Punktesystem, Ausschreibungen ...) gibt's dann auf der Homepage 

bis dann
mfg
Stefan


----------



## scalpel567 (9. Februar 2015)

endlich ist es soweit wir sind online 
http://www.jura-mtb-cup.de/


----------



## SuperSamuel (13. Februar 2015)

http://acrossthecountry.net/offroad-notizen-legenden-rennen-im-hegau-neue-serie-in-der-oberpfalz/

Kleiner Bericht zur Serie...


----------



## SuperSamuel (11. März 2015)

Ausschreibung zum ersten Lauf ist online!
19.04.15 CC in Painten
http://www.sgpainten.de/rad/Aktuelles.htm


----------



## SuperSamuel (19. April 2015)

Für Spät-Entschlossene: Nur noch ein paar Stunden bis zum Start des ersten Laufs in Painten!

Kette rechts... ;-)


----------



## SuperSamuel (25. April 2015)

Video zum Rennen in Painten... 





Am 1.5.15 ist der zweite Lauf in Abensberg.


----------



## SuperSamuel (6. Mai 2015)

Video zum 2. Rennen in Abensberg:





3. Lauf am 16.05.2015 in Batzhausen
www.Jura-MTB-Cup.de


----------



## SuperSamuel (26. Juli 2015)

Hallo Radsportfreunde.
Am 8.8.15 findet der 5. Lauf es Jura-MTB-Cup in 92358 Waldkirchen statt.
Dabei handelt es sich um einen MTB Marathon XCM.
Zur Wahl stehen 27 oder 54 km, Kinder und Jugendrennen, sowie eine MTB Tour ohne Zeitmessung.
Anmeldung und weitere Infos unter... www.SVFreihausen
Kette rechts...
Gruss Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

